# Brightwell Aquatics Florin Volcanit



## heron72 (Jan 13, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with Florin Volcanit? I'm currently using EcoComplete fine grade (black) with great success. I'm in the process of expanding from a 28 bow to a 38 bow and will need more/fresh substrate. I see that EcoComplete now appears to only be available in a coarse/fine mix. I have Corys and also like the look of the fine substrate, so not real happy with the direction EcoComplete has gone. Florin Volcanit offers medium, fine, and extra-fine grades, so I'm tempted to try the extra-fine. Looking for feedback. Thanks!


----------



## EChord (May 4, 2014)

I literally just set up a cube with it, so early to have much to say. What I do like so far is the overall color/look, what I don't like so far, is that I feel like it's a bit too light and easy to move. Time will tell on how the plants like it.

Edit
I didn't read the package well enough - this stuff drops the pH (so far 7.8 has gone down to 6.6) and causes an ammonia spike which has to be fairly high considering I put a well cycled filter on this tank. Thank goodness I hadn't yet added any fish or shrimp, though it was a close call since I almost did, but decided to stick with just plants a few more days until I was happy with planting locations. Anyway - this probably isn't a problem for most people, I'm just odd in that I actually want to work with my higher tap water pH and hardness and doesn't want my water chem messed with. I have one plant in particular that doesn't grow well in low hardness water, so I'm seriously considering adding something to counteract the pH drop.

Edit 5/20/16
I've had this stuff for over a month now and aside from the aforementioned water chemistry stuff that I actually didn't want (my bad for not reading the package well enough), I also find it too lightweight. It gets blown around easily and doesn't hold slopes well, even when there's a structure underneath. My HOB filter managed to make a hole in the substrate which is the first time I've ever had that happen. It might be useful as an underlayer capped by something like flourite since it doesn't seem to pack down tight, which is good. Just things to consider when looking at this as a substrate.


----------

